# Core i3 6100 temp reach to 66°C While



## khankhan (Jul 27, 2016)

My CPU core i3 6100 temperature reach to 66°C and sometime to 68°C while gaming using stock cooler. Is it dangerous or safe?... Or should I buy aftermarket cooler?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 27, 2016)

No problem, but yeah an aftermarket cooler is always better and it will lower your CPU temp.


----------



## little cat (Jul 27, 2016)

Intel measured at their lab Tcase = 65C with the stock cooler thus Tj=Tcase + 5C = 65+5C =70C  . So it is safe .
. http://ark.intel.com/products/90729/Intel-Core-i3-6100-Processor-3M-Cache-3_70-GHz

Tj max is 100C
see page 94 , table 5-4
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us...ktop-6th-gen-core-family-datasheet-vol-1.html


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 27, 2016)

That's quite normal. In my tiny ITX case it can go as high as 75°C under load because it's over 35° ambient during the day (second floor, no AC).


----------



## little cat (Jul 27, 2016)

Real Temp shows Tj max and Distance to Tj max !
My i3 2350M has Tj max = 85C and i run it at 72C when gaming , no issue

 CPU Temperature

Also called "Tcase", this is the temperature shown in Intel's Thermal Specification. It's measured on the surface of the Integrated Heat Spreader (IHS) under tightly controlled laboratory conditions. For testingonly, a groove is cut into the surface of the IHS where a "thermocouple" is embedded at the center, which accurately measures the temperature for the entire CPU. The stock cooler is then installed and the processor is tested at a steady 100% workload. One of two different methods are used to display “CPU” temperature in BIOS and in monitoring utilities.

Core Temperature

Also called "Tjunction", this is the temperature measured directly on the hot spots at the transistor junctions within each Core by individual Digital Thermal Sensors (DTS).

There's a 5C thermal gradient or "offset" between Core temperature and CPU temperature.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 27, 2016)

khankhan said:


> My CPU core i3 6100 temperature reach to 66°C and sometime to 68°C while gaming using stock cooler. Is it dangerous or safe?... Or should I buy aftermarket cooler?


It is perfectly safe, even if it overheats. The CPU will throttle itself back to lower speeds should it reach temperatures that might be dangerous.

You do not need an aftermarket cooler.


----------



## peche (Jul 27, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> It is perfectly safe, even if it overheats. The CPU will throttle itself back to lower speeds should it reach temperatures that might be dangerous.
> 
> You do not need an aftermarket cooler.


agreed, its better to repaste, perform a deep cleaning over all the parts or taking dust out and also give a better airflow to you case, also if necessary adding some fans!

also you case in specs says to be: Common case?" so generic one?|
Top Landing PSU?

Regards,


----------



## khankhan (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks for all your replies. So its mean I am good to go with stock cooler. And really you people are awesome....


----------



## little cat (Jul 28, 2016)

The stock cooler is fine


----------



## khankhan (Jul 28, 2016)

little cat said:


> Intel measured at their lab Tcase = 65C with the stock cooler thus Tj=Tcase + 5C = 65+5C =70C  . So it is safe .
> . http://ark.intel.com/products/90729/Intel-Core-i3-6100-Processor-3M-Cache-3_70-GHz
> 
> Tj max is 100C
> ...


THanks for your quick reply


----------



## qurotro (Aug 2, 2016)

my DELL optiplex runs at like 80 under full load cuz of their quiet fan setup...DON'T really care, they offer 3 years warranty so 60 is not really a thing...
Back in the day those quad core Q series and first gen of i series is way hotter.


----------



## peche (Aug 2, 2016)

dude, getting a better case could also help on better temps, since the airflow could be improved!

Regards,


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 2, 2016)

Is it actually the Intel stock cooler, or is it one of those generic ones that looks like Intel's? (many places use "tray" CPU's and then put a cooler like this, or worse, on it)


----------



## khankhan (Aug 2, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is it actually the Intel stock cooler, or is it one of those generic ones that looks like Intel's? (many places use "tray" CPU's and then put a cooler like this, or worse, on it)


Its generic one. The problem is that I live in a very hot city.. Peshawar, Pakistan and here in summer the normal temperature at day time reaches to 34°C to 37°C.


----------



## peche (Aug 2, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is it actually the Intel stock cooler, or is it one of those generic ones that looks like Intel's? (many places use "tray" CPU's and then put a cooler like this, or worse, on it)


intel stock cooler is great for i3's and i5s.... for i7s isnt that great... trust me ...

Regards,


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 2, 2016)

khankhan said:


> Its generic one. The problem is that I live in a very hot city.. Peshawar, Pakistan and here in summer the normal temperature at day time reaches to 34°C to 37°C.


That would have been nice to know at the start of this thread.
As others, who are more qualified than I have said, you are fine.  But, now knowing your location, I think many of us might agree that a better cooler is not a bad idea.  That doesn't mean spending a whole lot of money, as a CM Hyper TX3 EVO would do just fine.  It won't really help though if you have a terrible case, like the CM Elite 361.


----------

